# Windows Media Player 11 - How to play media without any skin



## dmcmillen (May 8, 2008)

Is there anyway in Windows Media Player 11 to play media without displaying skin, meaning only the media is displayed. Full screen display basically does that with controls being hidden and then activated by cursor movement. ATI does that with it media player by allowing you to hide/display border/controls. 

Thanks for any help!

David


----------



## computermantim (May 9, 2008)

Hello David, 
I have fond that this website explains exactly what you are looking to do. If it does not, please let me know and I can work on it more. Thanks.

Tim


----------



## computermantim (May 9, 2008)

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...layer-automatically-open-in-mini-player-mode/


----------



## dmcmillen (May 8, 2008)

Tim, 

Thanks for the response. That link tells you how to start the player in mini or compact mode, which is what you usually want to do when listening to music without any visuals. What I'm wanting to do is to watch a video without a skin or borders. All you would see would be the rectangular video. My ATI media player allows me to do this by letting me turn borders and controls off. With the windows background set at black, then what you get is the video on a black background without any distraction. And to get the controls and/or borders back, you just right click on video area and change. I hope that makes sense.

David


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

I think this is what you are looking to do [webquote="http://malektips.com/windows_media_player_11_0005.html"]_SUMMARY: Cover your entire screen with Windows Media Player 11 during multimedia playback._

Want to cover your entire screen while playing multimedia files, such as movies, with Windows Media Player 11? Here's how to hide your Windows taskbar and virtually all other on-screen elements during playback.

*Via the menus:*

1. Press "Alt" to open the menu if it is not already visible.
2. Select "View" then "Full Screen".

Enabling Windows Media Player 11 full-screen playback via the menus.

*Using the keyboard:*

Press ALT-Enter.

*Via the controls:*

The controls at the bottom of the Windows Media Player 11 window include an arrow pointing to the top-right (refer to the below graphic). Click it to enable full-screen mode.

Enabling Windows Media Player 11 full-screen playback via the controls.

*To exit full-screen view*

Press the ESC key.[/webquote]


----------



## dmcmillen (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. It's a no brainer to view full screen. The question is how to view in the media's recorded frame size (say 320x480, e. g., or any frame size for that matter), but without any skin or border. 

David


----------



## TehTech (Oct 11, 2007)

I would suggest you use VLC then David, I don't know that you can make a seemless wmp run unless in full screen mode, that goes against microsoft wanting you to KNOW you're running windows apps.

as long as it isn't a DRM content file VLC should be abled to play it and it's rather seemless altogether.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Have you tried going to the 'help' button at the top of the player?
vicks


----------

